# la mia gentoo e i suoi misteri con l'audio

## centoventicinque

salve a tutti  :Smile: 

ho un problema poco gradevole con l'audio della mia gentoo !

spiego meglio, finchè ho tenuto gnome 2 nessun problema , tutto liscio .

col passaggio a kde succede questo, quando un qualsiasi programma  emette un souno ( esempio, notifica di messaggio da kopete o pidgin )  automaticamente amarok o clementine smettono di riprodurre ( clementine si azzitta, amarok riproduce le tracce al doppio della velocità senza produrre suoni !

in aggiunta succede anche che, se sto vedendo un filmato su youtube spariscono tutti gli altri suoni .

da novello di kde & gentoo , dove sta il problema ? 

nota: utilizzo un mio kernel gia più che collaudato con archlinux , la scheda audio è quella integrata nella mobo, per l'esattezza 

```
*-multimedia            

       description: Audio device

       product: RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series]

       vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI

       physical id: 5.1

       bus info: pci@0000:01:05.1

       version: 00

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

       configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

       resources: irq:19 memory:fe9e8000-fe9ebfff

  *-multimedia

       description: Audio device

       product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

       vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI

       physical id: 14.2

       bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2

       version: 00

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

       configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=32

       resources: irq:16 memory:fe7f4000-fe7f7fff

```

avete idea di come risolvere ?

----------

## djinnZ

kde poco gradisce le legacy oss e sicuramente devi rivedere la configurazione di phonon

----------

## bi-andrea

hai provato con un

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -s alsa

 

trovi i vari programmi a disposizione, con media-sound/alsa-tools e media-sound/alsa-utils sei a posto volendo usare anche media-sound/alsamixergui, così ti regoli le varie entrate e uscite

c'è uno script che da root digitando

 *Quote:*   

> alsaconf

 

te li trova lui

trovi queste informazioni anche sulle guide comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## centoventicinque

non sapendo cosa cercare.. un link alla guida ?

----------

## k01

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

so che la versione inglese risulta essere più aggiornata, ma l'unica differenza è la rimozione del paragrafo "ALSA su Gentoo", quindi se ignori quelle 5 righe tutto il resto è uguale alla versione inglese aggiornata   :Wink: 

----------

## centoventicinque

sto iniziando a pensare che sia un problema di phonon..

si prewsenta anche in arch + kde

----------

